# Snapshot iPad



## xsteban (31 Mai 2010)

Salut !

Quand je fais une capture d'écran avec l'iPad en mode paysage (en appuyant successivement sur le bouton home et le bouton On/Off..  merci pour l'astuce) , l'image se retrouve en portrait dans mes phots enregistrées et pas moyen de la retourner avec l'appli Photos.

grr


----------

